# Belfast - How to deal with emotions workshop, Thurs 23 at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

How to deal with emotions​Information/Support Group​Gerry McCluskey - Fertility Counselling Service​Thursday 23 February 2012 at 7.30pm​WRDA, 6 Mountcharles,Belfast, BT7 1NZ​[Interested? Contact Sharon​028 9082 5677 or 07837987562​Email: [email protected]​www.infertilitynetworkuk.com​​/links​


----------

